# High energy bill.Should I get an electric shower.



## net64 (9 Dec 2011)

Hi,as stated above what should I do? Would an electric shower be more efficient energywise

My electricity bill came in today,e230.00!Have 3 teenagers,all wanting showers.Have curtailed them to having them every 2nd day with sink washes inbetween.Not too impressed.When they do have showers(on the same day) the emersion could be on for 2 hrs at a time,and thats before me or the hubby use it!
I turn the kettle microwave etc off when not in use and the only thing that I can see causing the big bills is the showering.I know that the prices went up recently but my bills have always been biggish.My friend and neighbour has an electric shower,5kids and her bill is on average 150 euro per bill.

Any help would be appreciated

net64


----------



## chrisboy (9 Dec 2011)

Taking that most electric showers are 12kw these days, and that the a kwh unit cost 14 cent, then if the shower is left on for an hour this will cost you 12x14 cent or 168 cent an hour to run.. On top of probably 400 euro to install.. 

Your average immersion uses probably less than 4kwh which is 4x14 cent or 56 cent an hour to run..

Do you use a washing machine? Dryer? Electric cooker?

All of these on top of the standing charge will bring up the bills unfortunately, and its only going to get worse!


----------



## Mongola (9 Dec 2011)

Do you only have elctricity in your house or also gas? Our latest bill came in and was actually slighltly more than yours but we don t have gas at home: just electricity so for us, the high bill makes sense as we are now in winter. 

How were your bills last year compare to this year? Is there a big difference? 
Was there anything out of the ordinary this month? Was the immersion left on longer than usual? 
I would wait until the next bill to see and be able to compare. You could maybe look into getting one of those monitors that are supposed to help you control/understand better your usage. I say supposed as I have never used one myself, maybe someone here has used one and could shed a bit more light? 

[broken link removed]


----------



## net64 (9 Dec 2011)

Hi chrisboy and Mongola.
Chrisboy,yes have a washing machine,on once a day.A rated.
Dryer on once a day for 20 mins.Put clothes on airer overnight and finish in drier the next day.I NEVER put wet clothes in drier.
Mongola,no we only have electricity.The past couple of years they have got higher(taking onto account the price rises)The problem is that sometimes the kids(from 14 to 19) forget to turn it off when done.
Thats why I'm thinking would I be better getting the electric shower in? 5 x 10 min showers compared to 2-3 hrs immersion left on??
As I said in first post my neighbour has 5 kids who shower every day/2nd day.Laptop,x box and all the household appliances and her's is about the 150 mark.She can't believe mine is so high! Where am I going wrong 

net64


----------



## Mongola (9 Dec 2011)

NEt64, as chrisboy said, you would have to take into account the cost of installing the electric shower. Speaking from my point of view and based on the information you have provided, I am not sure you are doing anything "wrong" to be honest. 

You said that you do not have gas, just electricity so think about it. This bill is for about 2 months I assume. For that amount you get: 

Heat 
Hot water
Washing machine (min once a day) 
Dryer (min once a day) 
Fridge
Hob
Oven
Computer and possibly printer
TV's, Dvd and any other kind of audio/video equipment
Lighting

All that for 5 people? I think you are actually doing quite well. I, at first, thought, that you also had gas...As I have mentioned, our bill came in yesterday and was about 240 euro and there is only 2 of us. We don't waste energy, don't leave lights on when we are not in a room, we unplug TVs, only use the dryer occasionally but for two months and ensuring that the place is nice and warm, I think it is ok. So, I honestly don't think there is something wrong there. 

If compared to last year, your bills this year will be higher given the hikes in prices. As for your neighbour,  who knows, maybe she does not keep her house as warm as your house? maybe she does not use her washhing machine/dryer every day?  or Maybe she has a tip she could share with you?


----------



## lowCO2design (9 Dec 2011)

Net64
i would recommend you start with an energy monitor


----------



## net64 (9 Dec 2011)

Thanks all for the replies.Think I will invest in an energy monitor just to see where it is being used the most.
It seems that I will have to resign myself to the high bills till they all move out! 

Thanks for all the help

Net64


----------

